# Goodwood VEE Breakfast - 4th October, with tunnel!!



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

BREAKFAST CLUB 2015: VEE-POWER SUNDAY

Date: 4th October 2015

TIME: (Sunday) 07:00 or 08:00

Meet places, with departure times...

0700 . Junction of Boundless Road & Old Portsmouth Road, GU8 6NJ

*OR*

0800 . Sainsburys Goodwood

Westhampnett Road
CHICHESTER
PO19 7YR

--------------------------------------------------------------

Goodwood will be holding another of their famous free Breakfast meets, October's theme will be Vee Power, so we will hopefully have some V6 TTs, and* all *TTs are welcome.
The V6s may be allowed privilege parking on track, whist the rest of will be in parking close by.

To add to the fun, we will be having a pre meet (early) drive out, down the A3 & A286 to Goodwood, passing through the Hindhead Tunnel.

------------------------------------------------------------

Stick your names down if interested 

meeting at A3 Tunnel

Spike
Cam69

meeting at Goodwood sainsburys

MiuchealAC
SussexByTheSea


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

spike said:


> BREAKFAST CLUB 2015: VEE-POWER SUNDAY
> 
> Date: 4th October 2015
> 
> ...


are you going to be coming through haslemere, fernhurst, Midhurst and up to good wood? Do we need tickets?
Thanks
Amey


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Its a free event 

Yes, haslemere, fernhurst, Midhurst


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

bump for the weekend!


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I will be there I'm just between petersfield and Midhurst so not far for me.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

excellent news


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Spike, I'll meet you at Sainsburys, I had my car in the paddocks last year so may try again this year too.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Great, hope they realise that some TTs are Vee6!


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Interested Spike 

Will make my way to Sainsburys as I'm down that way.

Thank you


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I'll be up for this


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

odub said:


> I'll be up for this


where do you fancy meeting? for the tunnel, or just Goodwood?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

4 weeks today!


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

I've just moved 5 mins South of Hindhead, so will check the work roster and try sort something out! Never been to Goodwood before!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

spike said:


> Great, hope they realise that some TTs are Vee6!


I've received an invite to park in the paddock area - like last year. I hope to be there but there's a possibility that I may well have moved the TT on by then. If so - and whether permitting - I'll be there on my VFR instead. Hope we don't have quite as much rain as last year. When I left the circuit - mid-morning - it looked like the roads had turned to rivers. Never seen so much rain.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll be up for it can meet at either location


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

unfortunately I'm no longer able to run with this event, as going to be at Gaydon, for a special Vulcan day.

Hopefully people will still meet at planned!


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone still wanting to meet in the morning?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm still up for meeting here and will ask Sussex by the sea as I think he probably will too so let me know if you are and I will too.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I mean to meet up at Sainsburys not the Hindhead run.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, I'm still going.....looks like Sainsburys it is then 8)


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok see you guys there.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, we'll see you there, and anyone else who turns up :lol:


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice to meet you guys.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Likewise......great way to spend the morning

and trust you enjoyed the skidpan experience. We were down that way and saw you getting in the car


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

[FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] yer it was good thanks had to wait a while to have a go.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Pleased a few people managed to meet up


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice photo Cam, yes we did watch you skidding around for a bit, looked like fun. Good to see you and also Peter who came up to Petworth to meet me en-route to give me a bit of fun trying to keep up with him every time he suddenly decided to floor it without warning!!


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

MichaelAC said:


> Nice photo Cam, yes we did watch you skidding around for a bit, looked like fun. Good to see you and also Peter who came up to Petworth to meet me en-route to give me a bit of fun trying to keep up with him every time he suddenly decided to floor it without warning!!


It was good fun it's hard though on that special surface just like ice.


----------

